
Show HN: First Web App - Aggregate news on one site/newsletter. Thoughts? - michaelcjoseph
http://www.thedailybrief.co/
======
michaelcjoseph
The Daily Brief curates longer form articles and podcasts from high quality,
handpicked sources, and provides users a clean, simple website and newsletter
in which to consume them.

The newsletter highlights the most interesting stories both generally and by
topic in one email delivered daily or weekly. Once you select your topics of
interest, you can then sit back and enjoy reading/listening to the best
stories of the day.

This is the first web app I've built, and I'd love to get the community's
thoughts and feedback.

